

Show HN: Execute teamocil files natively in iTerm (without tmux) - TomAnthony
https://github.com/TomAnthony/itermocil

======
mrmondo
This is absolutely brilliant, thank you so much Tom - I've been wanting
exactly this for so long.

Suggestion: Why not get in contact with iTerm and see if you can work together
to make it part of the official build?

~~~
TomAnthony
Awesome to hear! I thought there must be lots of people who need something
like this. I did - hence the build.

I did tweet it to George Nachman so he knows about the project
([https://twitter.com/gnachman/status/629372966879526917](https://twitter.com/gnachman/status/629372966879526917)).
I think he is quite busy working on the next big iTerm release, but I've been
reporting issues there. Part of what George is working on is far improved
Applescript support, allowing for improved addition of these sorts of
features. :)

------
TomAnthony
I built this as I found teamocil files were great, but I wasn't using most of
tmux's features and preferred the native UI in iTerm.

Now I use my teamocil files to auto load tabs and panes and pre-populate them
with commands, but don't use tmux much at all. :)

Would love to hear from anyone who has any feedback or suggestions for
improvements. :)

